# AFI 2015 Directing Application



## silverbackElephant (Feb 6, 2015)

There must be a good number of AFI directing applicants on this forum. It may help us to have a dedicated forum to offer support and answer questions.

Still no interview for me. Has anyone heard back about an interview yet?


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 6, 2015)

silverbackElephant said:


> There must be a good number of AFI directing applicants on this forum. It may help us to have a dedicated forum to offer support and answer questions.
> 
> Still no interview for me. Has anyone heard back about an interview yet?


AFI Directing applicant here, still nothing as well. Also no hits on my film submissions for them either.


----------



## Scientiam (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm an applicant. I haven't heard from them, though. I do see I have one hit on my film submission from AFI, and three for NYU. Those are the only two schools I applied for. The wait is distressing.


----------



## silverbackElephant (Feb 6, 2015)

I can't tell exactly where the hits are coming from because one of the links I sent is also on the festival circuit right now. But the second video has gotten a few views since I submitted, and it's likely coming from there.


----------



## Nalcsart (Feb 12, 2015)

I´m also applying to directing. Haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Andrew88 (Feb 12, 2015)

Just got the call to do an interview. Good luck to all


----------



## Nalcsart (Feb 12, 2015)

Congrats Andrew88! Can I ask, are you an international or national applicant?


----------



## Andrew88 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm a U.S. applicant.


----------



## silverbackElephant (Feb 19, 2015)

Congrats Andrew. I saw in the other thread that some people started hearing about interviews last week. I did not have all materials for my application submitted until after Christmas as there were some holdups on transcripts. In last year's thread, applicants were still being asked for interviews by mid-March.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 22, 2015)

I'll be in LA on Thursday for my interview. Will share about it afterwords. Good luck everyone!


----------



## silverbackElephant (Feb 22, 2015)

Patrick Clement said:


> I'll be in LA on Thursday for my interview. Will share about it afterwords. Good luck everyone!



Thanks Patrick. Break a leg!


----------



## Nalcsart (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi! I'm a directing applicant and haven't heard any news yet. I wonder, the ones that have been invited for an interview, if your status or notes or anything has changed in your application homepage? I know they are still sending possitive emails since someone got an invitation today. I saw it in the google page. Fill in if you haven't yet 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-QPRZ-gc15WuHBmlxorJiTS1z-8vE-7uUttLDdxHtE0/edit#gid=0


----------



## Chris W (Oct 28, 2015)

AFI has been added to FilmSchool.org's Film School Review section.

http://www.filmschool.org/filmschools/american-film-institute.5/

Please add a review based on your experience with the school.


----------

